# Problem mit Router..



## JuLaYdA (15. Oktober 2004)

Halli Hallöchen,

hab ein kleines Problemchen und hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen..

Ich hab vor kurzem nen Router geholt und zwei Anschlüsse angeschlossen. Der eine Ausgang führt zum PC und der andere Ausgang führt zu einer Spielkonsole.

Das Problem ist, die Spielkonsole funktioniert Online einwandfrei nur wenn ich ins Internet möchte, ist der Internet Explorer ständig im Offlinemodus und ich kann keine Seiten aufrufen. Was kann ich machen bzw. wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?

Danke im Voraus

JuLaYdA


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich deine Aussage richtig verstanden habe, klappt es mit der SPielekonsole einwandfrei nur mit dem Rechner nicht?
Ein ping oder nslookup zu http://www.google.de oder einem anderen Host auf der Dosbox (Ausführen->cmd bzw command.com) gehen?

Dann liegts wohl an den MSIE-Einstellungen...


----------



## JuLaYdA (15. Oktober 2004)

Was sind MSIE Einstellungen und wie kann ich diese Beheben


----------



## Vaethischist (16. Oktober 2004)

Systemsteuerung->Internetoptionen


----------



## JuLaYdA (16. Oktober 2004)

Nein es funktioniert leider nicht (((((


----------



## Vaethischist (16. Oktober 2004)

Möglicherweise liegt es auch an den Netzwerkeinstellungen. Wenn der Router DHCP anbietet, mußt Du die Netzwerkkarte in Deinem PC entsprechend konfigurieren (Netzwerkumgebung->Eigenschaften->TCP/IP->DHCP verwenden). Dann wird beim Starten des Systems automatisch eine IP an den Rechner vergeben und auch andere (wichtige) Einstellungen werden vorgenommen (Gateway, DNS-Server).


----------

